# "Can I see her twat?"



## Nick

The horse buyer

A guy called his horse rancher buddy and said he was sending
a friend over to look at a horse. The buddy asked, "How will I
recognize him?"

"That's easy. My friend's a midget with a speech impediment."

So the midget showed up and the rancher asked if he was
looking for a male or female horse. "A female horth," the
midget said.

The rancher showed him a prized filly.

"Nithe lookin horth," the midget said.

"Can I thee her eyeth "? So the rancher picked up the midget,
who gave the horse's eyes the once over.

"Nithe eyeths, can I thee her earzth"? The rancher picked up the
little fella up again & showed him the horse's ears.

"Nithe earzth. Can I thee her mouf?" The rancher was getting a
little ticked off, but he picked the midget up again & showed
him the horse's mouth.

"Nithe mouf. Can I thee her twat?" At this point the rancher had
had enough. Angrily, he grabbed the midget under the arms and
stuffed his head up the horse's backside, all the way to the
shoulders, yanked him out, & slammed him on the ground.

The midget, sputtering and gagging, got up, saying. "Perhapth I
should rephrath that," he said. "Can I thee her wun awound a
widdle?"


----------



## JBKing

:lol:


----------



## Redster

:lol:


----------



## MikeSoltis

Nice Nick but the subject line gave away the ending...
Reminds me of "I wanna get weighed!!"


----------



## Strong

I must have heard this joke 100 times.. it still makes me laugh..

is that a sign of oldtimers disease?


----------



## Guest

Nick said:


> The horse buyer
> 
> A guy called his horse rancher buddy and said he was sending
> a friend over to look at a horse. The buddy asked, "How will I
> recognize him?"
> 
> "That's easy. My friend's a midget with a speech impediment."
> 
> So the midget showed up and the rancher asked if he was
> looking for a male or female horse. "A female horth," the
> midget said.
> 
> The rancher showed him a prized filly.
> 
> "Nithe lookin horth," the midget said.
> 
> "Can I thee her eyeth "? So the rancher picked up the midget,
> who gave the horse's eyes the once over.
> 
> "Nithe eyeths, can I thee her earzth"? The rancher picked up the
> little fella up again & showed him the horse's ears.
> 
> "Nithe earzth. Can I thee her mouf?" The rancher was getting a
> little ticked off, but he picked the midget up again & showed
> him the horse's mouth.
> 
> "Nithe mouf. Can I thee her twat?" At this point the rancher had
> had enough. Angrily, he grabbed the midget under the arms and
> stuffed his head up the horse's backside, all the way to the
> shoulders, yanked him out, & slammed him on the ground.
> 
> The midget, sputtering and gagging, got up, saying. "Perhapth I
> should rephrath that," he said. "Can I thee her wun awound a
> widdle?"


My kids use this website..........but after reading your post we have divorced ourselves from your filth..........shame on you!


----------



## Nick

Usually, I ignore cowards who post flames anonymously, but I will respond lest people think we don't really care.

We're so sorry you missed the thrust of the joke when you failed to comprehend the subtle humor of the story. There is nothing dirty about it, except what a few people may conjur up in their dirty minds. Next time, we'll be sure to provide closed-caption explanations for the humorously-challenged among us. 

Oh, and by the way, since you allow your "kids" to visit this site, what do you say to your "kids" when they view some of the juicier avatars displayed by some of our users? _"Sorry you had to see that, kids, but you know Daddy is a complete idiot and he has used poor judgement yet again."_

Next time, tell your "kids" to go here for something more interesting than talk about LNBFs, orbital locations and PQ. I assure you they'll have a much better time.


----------



## JerryR

familyman said:


> My kids use this website..........but after reading your post we have divorced ourselves from your filth..........shame on you!


I wonder if the anonymous coward allows his kids to watch TV? Talk about filth!


----------



## Bogy

If THIS offends him, I hope he doesn't let his kids see the Potpourri forum. :lol:

Nick, I am currently reading the second book of Stephen King's Gunslinger/Dark Tower series, and every time I see your signature line I crack up. This will only make sense to somebody who has read the book.


----------



## Nick

Happy to be of service, Padre.

I shall have to read the book to discover the true significance of my current signature. 
Otherwise, I have no idea what it means.  :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## Bogy

Nick said:


> Happy to be of service, Padre.
> 
> I shall have to read the book to discover the true significance of my current signature.
> Otherwise, I have no idea what it means.  :shrug: :scratch:


Great big talking Stephen King Lobsters are dangerous critters.


----------



## Nick

Bogy said:


> ...Nick, I am currently reading the second book of Stephen King's Gunslinger/Dark Tower series, and every time I see your signature line I crack up. This will only make sense to somebody who has read the book.


Bogy, is this the book to which you referred?


----------



## Bogy

Nick said:


> Bogy, is this the book to which you referred?


Yep, thats the one. I had been meaning to read this series for some time, but never got around to it. I had read a book related to the Dark Tower series called _The Dragon's Eye_. Then about a month ago I finally read a book of novellas that King had put together, of more the fantasy than horror genre. The first story was his, about the Gunslinger, the main character in the Dark Tower books. It inspired me to read the series. If you like Stephen King I would say to read the books. If it's just my comment about the lobsters, don't bother. Personally I read enough serious stuff during the day that at night before bed I enjoy reading something just for fun. I find King fun.


----------

